# ICB Report Scheduled Removal Date Blank??



## ciarano (22 Oct 2014)

Hi,

I had a personal loan/Credit card and Overdraft back in 2006 got in to hardship about a year later lost my job all 3 were amalgamated and interest still accrues to this day basically what i took out in 2006 has tripled :0

I got my ICB Report Tuesday all clear bar the above now it shows just 2 entries

1/ my new bank opened account 13/5/2014  showing ICB CRIF 2* BLANK & GFS* BLANK

2/still refer to a situation back in 2006.
Name of bank/Amount/Term/Finance type/etc
_Opening Date 06-March 2006
Scheduled Removal Date To Be Determined_


My question is how long can that remain on my ICB Report is there not a statue of limitations?

Can Scheduled Removal Date be left blank?what does To be Determined indicate?

If i contact the said bank are my opening up a can of worms as i am  currently unemployed and the fact it has tripled is way way out of my depth i furnished the bank with Letters of hardship and MABS many times.

Dont know where i stand being honest,

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## so-crates (22 Oct 2014)

Hi Jon,

The loan will remain on the ICB database for 5 years after the loan is discharged. It will remain on your ICB report for the same period of time (or rather the last 24 periods of it will be displayed)

I am guessing there is an outstanding balance owed on the loan? If the amount owed has tripled I am assuming you have had difficulty repaying the amalgamated loan? 

The Scheduled Removal Date would have been originally calculated at the term of the loan + 5 years, if you have built up arrears it would have impacted on that so they may not have a reasonable expectation of when they would be able to remove it.

Have you an agreed repayment schedule with the bank that you are able to adhere to?


----------



## ciarano (22 Oct 2014)

Thanks a million So-Crates,

it was 60 months plus the 5 years you advised so 2017 all going well

I appealed the whole process with the Ombudsman but i acted to late with the bank so they sided with them,very disappointed with decision as upheld even though i proved Hardship and correspondence through out. 

If a credit report by any ICB member is requested will this show even though its 2006?does it mean im screwed until sometime after 2017,i have lived credit free since hence nothing else on ICB report.

Again thanks for the prompt reply

Jon


----------



## Time (22 Oct 2014)

Yep, it will be there until 2017 i.e. 5 years after it is closed off.


----------



## so-crates (22 Oct 2014)

I am not sure that you are correct in your guesstimate there. Has the loan been repaid Jon? 

2017 would only be correct if the loan had been fully repaid in 2012. 5 years after the loan is closed, not 5 years after the original term. So if you pay it off early or late then the date it drops off your report changes accordingly.


----------



## Time (22 Oct 2014)

It is usually 5 years after the loan is either fully paid or written off by the bank.


----------



## so-crates (22 Oct 2014)

Unfortunately, I am not sure that either scenario applies in this case Time. From the OP's first post



ciarano said:


> I had a personal loan/Credit card and Overdraft back in 2006 got in to hardship about a year later lost my job all 3 were amalgamated and *interest still accrues to this day basically* *what i took out in 2006 has tripled* :0


 
and



ciarano said:


> If i contact the said bank are my opening up a can of worms as i am  currently unemployed and *the fact it has tripled is way way out of my depth* i furnished the bank with Letters of hardship and MABS many times.



If it is still accruing interest then that would indicate the debt is still active?


----------



## Time (23 Oct 2014)

Then it will never clear.


----------



## ciarano (23 Oct 2014)

Thanks for all the replies

"It will never clear":0 

surely there has to statute of limitations?

i have given every conceivable documentation asked for 

i am deemed Hardship and still am,

Is there anything else i can do this is madness ?

Kind Regards,
Jon


----------



## so-crates (23 Oct 2014)

Hi Jon,

it isn't entirely without hope and it isn't something you have to live with forever but it does need some resolution, especially if the debt is unaffordable for you.

It might be worth your while posting up your situation in the Mortgage Arrears, Personal Debt & Negative Equity forum, there is a template in the case study there that might help with ordering your thoughts on the matter. 

On the basis of what you have said, if the debt is unsustainable and you have little chance of paying it off, it might be worth investigating insolvency. Bronte has linked to the ISI's new website in this post.  http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=189670


----------



## ciarano (23 Oct 2014)

Thanks for all the advice 
Most appreciated 
Kind Regards,
Jon


----------



## so-crates (23 Oct 2014)

You are welcome Jon, and good luck. Just don't despair - nothing is immutable or so intractable that it cannot be resolved.


----------



## ciarano (9 Dec 2016)

so-crates said:


> You are welcome Jon, and good luck. Just don't despair - nothing is immutable or so intractable that it cannot be resolved.



We spoke 2 years ago and i appreciate your advice on the above

I sent for a new ICB report it arrived yesterday and again as previously discussed still showing _
Opening Date 06-March 2006
Scheduled Removal Date To Be Determined

Over 10 years on can this be possible i could have been bankrupt 5 times over  all over €12K

Is there anything i can do?

Kind Regards,
Jon_


----------

